
Coding on Your Smartphone with Vim [video] - wcchoi
https://vimeo.com/339574087
======
wcchoi
Hi HN, I've spent some time working on this PoC that allows one to (kind of)
code on smartphone using Vim. I am sharing a video demo here to see what
others think of it.

It is based on my other similar project swell.sh [0], that you run a HTTP
server process (written in Python) on a server and connect to it from your
smartphone's browser (Chrome/Safari). Then you will see Vim in the Web-based
terminal (using xterm.js) in the above and can interact with Vim using the
virtual keyboard specifically built for the App below (it is part of the
page's UI, not your OS's keyboard app). The python process in the backend is
able to provide the completion information gathered from Vim (I used the
TabNine completion engine [1] in the video but I believe any Vim plugin that
provides completion would work) to the front-end, where you could choose from
the keyboard's autocomplete suggestion row, thus greatly reduce the required
number of 'taps' on the keyboard for inputting code.

Obviously it's not going to replace your desktop/laptop for serious
programming work, but what do you think about the idea? Any feedback/thought
is welcome.

[0] [https://github.com/wcchoi/swell.sh](https://github.com/wcchoi/swell.sh)
[1] [https://tabnine.com](https://tabnine.com)

